# Animals in Choy Lay Fut?



## LegLockGuy (Jan 6, 2007)

I heard that Choy Lay Fut has alot of animal techniques in the art. Since it's similar to Hung Gar, it's suppose to have a good amount of animal forms/techniques. So my question is what animals are present in CLF, and how much?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 6, 2007)

Choy Lee Fut or Choy Li Fut
Mandarin: Cài L&#301; Fó

With a bit of webfu and you get
Choy Lee Fut
http://www.answers.com/topic/choy-lee-fut

Animals: tiger, dragon, crane, leopard, and snake 

Also if memory serves me correctly there are an awful lot of weapons forms in Choy Li Fuy


----------



## LegLockGuy (Jan 6, 2007)

Ah thank you very much.



Xue Sheng said:


> Choy Lee Fut or Choy Li Fut
> Mandarin: Cài L&#301; Fó
> 
> With a bit of webfu and you get
> ...


----------



## Tatsuya (Jan 6, 2007)

In the thread I posted "Hung gar vs. Choy li fut" which I believe is right below this one, there is additional information about choy li fut if you need it.


----------

